# supercoder.com



## ppt (Aug 17, 2011)

has anyone use supercoder service, and if so, do you like it?

thanks


----------



## diane1217 (Aug 17, 2011)

yes, we use it, but the only thing that I find useful there are the Specialty Coding Alerts, the rest is expensive, and usually found elsewhere in subscriptiosn we already pay for.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 18, 2011)

I like it for CCI edits and LCDs for some codes. It's fast and convenient for us.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 18, 2011)

I found some errors in the Coding Alert samples, last year, emailed the editor for clarification and never received a response. I commented online on 2 other articles a week ago and am still awaiting a response from the moderator. If this is any indication of their customer service, I probably will not renew my subscription and will look elsewhere.


----------



## hrshea46 (Mar 7, 2019)

*Supercoder*

This is my second year using SuperCoder and I love it. Whenever I call with any questions the support staff is knowledgeable and very willing to help. I received a call the other day by a representative who asked how I liked the service and then proceeded to walk me through all the functions of the system. They now have a feature called E/M code constructor. This is such a useful tool and is very valuable in auditing the physicians. I have really had a good experience with this company.


----------

